# Car wash



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Has anyone come across a HAND CAR WASH in the Malaga Benalmadena Marbella areas if so can you tell me where.Thanks


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes there is one in the Miramar Centre in Fuengi and I am sure there must be others around - my friend says there is a good one in Las Lagunas somewhere


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Isnt there one at Churriana, next to the Mercadona turn off on the Cartama road??

Jo xxx


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Found an American Car Wash in Benalmadena not far from me.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

johnthe bear said:


> Has anyone come across a HAND CAR WASH in the Malaga Benalmadena Marbella areas if so can you tell me where.Thanks


Theres one in the car park at the big carrefour in torremolinos (el pinillo). I use it and theyre good.


----------



## johnthe bear (Apr 3, 2012)

*Car Wash*

Muchos grathias I found another in MIRIMAR underground Feungorola.


----------

